# Baffled by car hire in Portugal



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all,
I am beginning to feel a little baffled about car hire in Portugal. In the Algarve, I can book and pick up a car at Faro airport for approximately £4 per day. Why does it cost £12 a day if the car is collected in Lisbon or Porto?? Any ideas??


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

The companies all have different price structures and it is related to location, demand and competition. If you get an online price this morning it can be different this afternoon. I hired from Euro in Tomar I got a price from their desk, ( it's a one person operation) then went online from the cafe next to their office and got the same car from them for the same period for 60% less.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

p9cbs said:


> Hi all,
> I am beginning to feel a little baffled about car hire in Portugal. In the Algarve, I can book and pick up a car at Faro airport for approximately £4 per day. Why does it cost £12 a day if the car is collected in Lisbon or Porto?? Any ideas??


£4 a day almost certainly will include a massive insurance excess. The game for holiday hire companies is to advertise the lowest price and then sell the ad ons such as CDW and excess cover.
I suspect that companies in Lisbon and Porto operate primarily in a different market and start at a lower excess.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If you check one of the comparison sites like Argus or HolidayAuto you see the variations. Faro is more seasonal then Porto or Lisbon so you'd expect the off season to be cheaper as there's less demand.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

*.*



Strontium said:


> If you check one of the comparison sites like Argus or HolidayAuto you see the variations. Faro is more seasonal then Porto or Lisbon so you'd expect the off season to be cheaper as there's less demand.


You seem to be rather high on the tables


----------

